# Staten island



## christopherschoer86 (11 mo ago)

Anyone in staten island willing to help me out thanks.


----------



## The Gecko Fein (11 mo ago)

With?


----------



## christopherschoer86 (11 mo ago)

Just everything. Hopefully making a friend who lives in the area with the same hobby. 


The Gecko Fein said:


> With?


Hope fully making a friend who is in the area that I can learn from.


----------

